# How does this setup look?



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have researched more and decided the whole JL route was a bad idea and decided to get some real stuff 

What I'm looking for: Very good musical sub for my room. A good pair of speakers for my PC. That means I need speakers or something that sounds good close up. Looking for 2.1 setup as of right now.

Speaker Experience: B&W 601's sounded nice but lacked a more depth/didn't get that low. One set of speakers I LOVED TO DEATH AND WANT EXACTLY is TRIAD Mini/4 satellite. I like the more low end/ depth feel.

Sub Experience: JL audio 12w6v2 was amazing and loved how it sounded in my car with a 1.5cubic foot box.

What I thought of getting but open to suggestions:

Speakers: ED A4.b - Bookshelf Pair. I also heard that SBS-02 bookshelf monitor speakers were very good and was wondering if I should get those instead.

Sub woofer: ED A2 - 250 Sub woofer

Receiver: Ken-wood VR-357. Buying it from my dad for about $120. Should I buy it or get something else?

Budget: around 850( I realize what I posted is above this but if it is justified to spend a bit more I can). Trying to do this cheap as possible but get the most I can with this. I am open to suggestions

Thanks :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of eD Subwoofers and really think you cannot go wrong there. SVS makes excellent Bookshelves and either it or the eD Speaker would work quite well.

As far as AVR's go, we are definitely in an HDMI age. Granted it would not be easy to find one for 120 Dollars, for around 100 Dollars more you could. Only you can decide that. Also, the Room EQ that is offered with modern AVR's (MCACC, YPAO, Audyssey et al) really can make it that much better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good call on the JL thoughts, great stuff just pricey:spend:. I like your choice of gear you can't go wrong with ED or SVS, as JJ says though you may want to up the anty a bit for an AVR with better technology and features.:T


----------



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

Remove Product(s) Qty. Total 
A2 - 300 Subwoofer [PACKAGE DEAL] 
$352.75 
A4.mtm - Pair [PACKAGE DEAL] 
$195.50 
A4.mtm - Single [PACKAGE DEAL] 
$102.00

Sub-Total: $650.25

Now what receiver for 200-300 since there is no tax or shipping on my product


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The next question is predicated on how you feel about B-Stock or Refurbished AVR's. If open to them, you options really do expand with Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, Marantz, H/K and most offering them.

Accessories4less is a great place to look as they sell both A-Stock and B-Stock and are an Authorized Dealer. Also Dakmart, H/K's Ebay Store and also our Store.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

TX-SR607 seems the best way to go what you think?

How about 50 more for the 707?

Thanks very much for that link, this receiver is right under 300


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The next question is predicated on how you feel about B-Stock or Refurbished AVR's. If open to them, you options really do expand with Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, Marantz, H/K and most offering them.
> 
> Accessories4less is a great place to look as they sell both A-Stock and B-Stock and are an Authorized Dealer. Also Dakmart, H/K's Ebay Store and also our Store.
> ...


+1 on the A4less. I bought a refurb Marantz SR5004 from them a month ago and I love it.


----------



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

My bad 607 is had for 250, 608 for 349 and 707 for 400

HT-RC260 or TX-SR607

that seems to have narrowed it down. All I can see is 10 more watts brown dac thing, 3-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry, better HDMI and some better interface.

Worth 50 bucks?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Not saying those svs' or eD speakers are bad choices, as I've not heard them, I'm just telling you a few other options to look into from a few quality speaker companies IMO:

EMP Tek
Aperion Audio
Axiom Audio
Boston Acoustics
Infinity

The key is to check their online B-Stock sections as well. On that note though, _definitely_ go with a speaker that can extend down to 80hz as a - 3db point (or lower..60 or 50hz as a - 1 or - 2 db point would be even more preferable but that's likely out of your price range) in order to blend it best with a subwoofer - if you try it too much higher than 80hz you may find the wrong sounds coming from the direction of the subwoofer instead of the direction of the speakers.

the eD sub looks nice but in this price range and at that cabinet size, there's probably more musical subs out there if raw output isn't your focus (and i'm still gonna list subs that get plenty "loud enough")..I'd definitly look into sealed unless a large cabinet is an option.

EMP es10i (people see the 100w / 10" spec on this and get scared but it's a great sub that can get louder, cleaner than 200w / 12" subs)
A3S - 250 Subwoofer (I don't think the sealed choice is always better, but in this price range, IMO it is!)
If DIY is an option for you - a CSS Quartet 10 Kit or a Dayton T1003K kit in a ~.707 Qtc Sealed Enclosure would be an excellent choice!

Seriously, although EMP doesn't have bigger, high wattage subs (technically their parent company does, look up RBH sound) I definitely think you'll likelove what you get in the price range you're looking at. For example they've had their old lineup on clearance lately and those speakers efinitely are worth what or more than what they list as an "MSRP" - check out these:

http://www.emptek.com/special_f300_e10s.php

*Definitely* not feeling the Kenwood receiver. The accessories4less marantz choices are a great deal - if it's just for stereo the 4021 is nice; for surround capabilities I'd look into an SR5004.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

audionub65 said:


> My bad 607 is had for 250, 608 for 349 and 707 for 400
> 
> HT-RC260 or TX-SR607
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would go for the HT-RC260. MultEQ offers more Processing Power over 2EQ and Amplifier Stage is indeed Stouter. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for your help people. I did go with ED and the Onkyo HT-RC260 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver.

Why the speaker setup? Was cheap (no shipping no tax). I also heard it was very good reputable company, for the money of choosing a sub this one is top end and the speakers can get really low and sound clear. Later on I will upgrade the L/R with better ones some time down the road.

I also got a xonar dx witch I will hook up digital out to my receiver.


----------

